# Coinstash Capital Raise



## Kristochuv (30 May 2022)

Hi Guys,

I trade Crypto with the Australian exchange Coinstash (as well as a couple of other exchanges) and I Hodl BTC/ETH with their Earn products as I figure it is better to earn a clip on it than just cold wallet it.

Coinstash are doing a Crowdfunded Capital Raise through a platform called Birchal. Has anyone participated in a Birchal raise before?

Or did anyone get in on their first raise?


----------

